# Welchen 144hz Monitor?



## XaloN (2. März 2014)

Ahoi,

ich möchte mir einen 144hz Monitor zulegen. Hauptsächlich zum daddeln von schnellen shootern.

Welchen 27" 144Hz Monitor würdet ihr Empfehlen? Habe mir bisher diesen rausgesucht und viel Positives über ihn gelesen. KLICK Mehr als 400€ möchte ich ungerne ausgeben. Gibt es noch bessere Alternativen?

Gruß,

XaloN


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. März 2014)

Hallo

Habe den selben Monitor (in der HR Ausgabe). Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ne starke Graka für 3D/144 Hz sollte jedoch vorhanden sein.


----------



## Puffin_Haze (2. März 2014)

Servus XaloN,

Kann rammsetein_72 nur zustimmen !! 
Ich habe diesen ohne 3D Brille also HE seit einem halben Jahr im Betrieb und muss sagen mit der entsprechenden Grafikkarte sind es wirklich Welten vom Spielgefühl her !!!


----------



## dynastes (2. März 2014)

Für mich wären Vorteile wie PWM-loses Backlight und die Option auf eine CRT-Emulationstechnik den Aufpreis zum XL2720Z von BenQ wert, wenn ich denn einen solchen Monitor kaufen wollte. Ist dies finanziell aber nicht machbar, dürfte der VG278HE deine beste Option sein.


----------



## XaloN (2. März 2014)

Ahoi Jungs, danke für die schnellen antworten. Habe den Medion Erazer 7827 Laptop mit einer GTX 780 BF4 steht im Schnitt bei 90-100FPS. Sollte also gut Machbar sein mit dem Laptop. Möchte mir den Monitor für Zuhause zulegen, wenn ich gemütlich eine Runde BF4 spielen möchte. Da ist mir 17,3" doch etwas zu klein. 

An die beiden mit dem Asus Monitor. Wie habt ihr den Monitor angeschlossen? HDMI, VGA oder DVI? Habe gelesen man benötigt DVI D damit man die 144hz auch wirklich einstellen kann, stimmt das? Wird so ein DVI D Kabel mitgeliefert?

Ich werde mir den Monitor von BenQ auch nochmal anschauen. Danke @dynastes

Der Asus kann doch auch ohne 3D 144hz darstellen oder? ;D

EDIT: "_Im 3D Betrieb ist die maximale Bildfrequenz allerdings auf 120 Hz begrenzt." Hat sich geklärt. 
_


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

XaloN schrieb:


> Ahoi Jungs, danke für die schnellen antworten. Habe den Medion Erazer 7827 Laptop mit einer GTX 780 BF4 steht im Schnitt bei 90-100FPS. Sollte also gut Machbar sein mit dem Laptop. Möchte mir den Monitor für Zuhause zulegen, wenn ich gemütlich eine Runde BF4 spielen möchte. Da ist mir 17,3" doch etwas zu klein.


 
Wie weit hast du da alles runtergedreht, dass da 90-100FPS rauskommen?


----------



## Ruebenbauer (3. März 2014)

Denke das kann nur niedrige bis mittlere settings sein. Auf Ultra kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das eine 780 Im durschnitt 90 fps schafft!


----------



## XaloN (3. März 2014)

Ahoi,

habe alles auf Ultra gestellt, außer Schatten und Anti Aliasing habe ich deaktiviert. Spiele meisten Metro, dort fallen die FPS minimum auf ca.70FPS laut Fraps. Poste wenn ich Zuhause bin ein Bild der Einstellung falls es jemanden Interessiert.

Spiele aber nur Rush oder Eroberung max 32Spieler. 

BILD1 (Grafik Performance)
BILD2 (Settings)



Habe mir nun den Asus bestellt. Wie schließe ich diesen nun an meinem Laptop an? Laptop hat VGA und HDMI Anschluss aber kein DVI!? Unterstützt VGA und HDMI den auch 120hz?
Gruß,

XaloN


----------



## Ulmi (3. März 2014)

XaloN schrieb:


> Habe mir nun den Asus bestellt. Wie schließe ich diesen nun an meinem Laptop an? Laptop hat VGA und HDMI Anschluss aber kein DVI!? Unterstützt VGA und HDMI den auch 120hz?
> Gruß,
> 
> XaloN


 
Lustig, habe heute auch den Asus bestellt, aber dann wieder storniert weil mir auf einmal genau die gleiche Frage aufkam und ich das vorher geklärt haben wollte.
Was ich so lesen konnte ist, dass 120HZ offiziell nur mit DVI und DP möglich ist. Einen mini DP habe ich an meinem Notebook.


----------



## XaloN (3. März 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Lustig, habe heute auch den Asus bestellt, aber dann wieder storniert weil mir auf einmal genau die gleiche Frage aufkam und ich das vorher geklärt haben wollte.
> Was ich so lesen konnte ist, dass 120HZ offiziell nur mit DVI und DP möglich ist. Einen mini DP habe ich an meinem Notebook.



Habe bisher auch nur gelesen das DVI 120hz unterstützt. Aber ich denke doch das man mit einem VGA auf DVI Adapter auch 120hz erzielen kann oder?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. März 2014)

Ihr braucht aber Dual DVI Kabel(sollte dabei sein) nen normales reicht da nicht!
Ob das mit nen Adampter geht kann ich net sagen.


----------



## XaloN (3. März 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass es über einem Adapter läuft. Sonst muss ich den Monitor zurückschicken. Habe am Laptop nur VGA und HDMI.


----------



## Ulmi (3. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das es über einen Adapter geht, da VGA nicht genug Bandbreite liefert. Ohne einen Displayport an einem Notebook sieht es wohl schlecht aus. Aber kann mich auch irren 
Habe aber auch schon gelesen, dass manche 120HZ über HDMI hinbekommen haben :? Kannst ja dann mal berichten würde mich interessieren.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

VGA und HDMI kannst du vergessen bei 144Hz.


----------



## XaloN (3. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> VGA und HDMI kannst du vergessen bei 144Hz.


 
144HZ ist mir egal, da ich 3D kaum verwende. Mir gehts um 120hz beim zocken ohne 3D.

Ich habe neben dem HDMI anschluss anscheind einen Mini Displayport. Geht das damit? So einen!


----------



## Ulmi (3. März 2014)

XaloN schrieb:


> Ich habe neben dem HDMI anschluss anscheind einen Mini Displayport. Geht das damit? So einen!


 
ja, geht brauchst halt noch ein miniDP zu DP Kabel. Der Asus hat einen normalen DP Anschluss. der 2411t/z hat da z.B. keinen. Aber du hats ja den Asus bestellt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. März 2014)

Also HDMI kann auch nur max. 60Hz meines wissens DP geht bis 144Hz.


----------



## Ulmi (3. März 2014)

Sehe gerade das es ja um den 27 zoll asus geht. Der hat leider keinen DP Anschluss. Da hilft nur ein teurer Adapter ...


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

Für 3D würdest du 120Hz benötigen, die 144Hz gehen nur in 2D .
Ich weiss nicht wie es bei Asus ist, aber beim AOC und BenQ die ich hatte, musste ich für DP ne eigene Auflösung erstellen. 
Vom Treiber waren maximal 60Hz vorgegeben.


----------



## XaloN (3. März 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Sehe gerade das es ja um den 27 zoll asus geht. Der hat leider keinen DP Anschluss. Da hilft nur ein teurer Adapter ...


 
Das sind die Anschlüsse von meinem Monitor. KLICK Was brauch ich jetzt genau für ein Kabel und Adapter?

Würde dieses Kabel nicht gehen? KLICK

Quasi DVI auf Mini Displayport?
http://www.amazon.de/DELOCK-Kabel-D...93873785&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+displayport+dvi


----------



## Ulmi (3. März 2014)

laut dieser Quelle (http://www.mysn.de/addon/shopuser.asp?KategorienOrder=010;010&link=faq#120Hz) sowas: Club3D CAC-1150 Mini DisplayPort auf DVI-D Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nach einem Monitor mit DP Anschluss umschauen.


----------



## XaloN (3. März 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> laut dieser Quelle (mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies) sowas: Club3D CAC-1150 Mini DisplayPort auf DVI-D Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nach einem Monitor mit DP Anschluss umschauen.


 
Also so einen Kumpel hier? KLICK 

Der Müsste es doch auch tun oder nicht?  für 100€ werde ich mir aufjedenfall keinen Adapter kaufen 
http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Activ...r=1-2&keywords=Mini+DisplayPort+to+Active+DVI


----------



## rammstein_72 (3. März 2014)

Wenn du ein DualLink DVI zu DP Adapter hast (wie oben), müsste es gehen. Habe selber an mein Notebook ein DP aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Sehe aber kein Grund warum es nicht gehen sollte. Du kannst ja noch umtauschen.


----------



## Ulmi (3. März 2014)

XaloN schrieb:


> Also so einen Kumpel hier? KLICK
> 
> Der Müsste es doch auch tun oder nicht?  für 100€ werde ich mir aufjedenfall keinen Adapter kaufen
> http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Activ...r=1-2&keywords=Mini+DisplayPort+to+Active+DVI


 
Irgendwo in der Rezension schreibt einer: "Dual Link DVI funktioniert leider nicht."
aber das brauchst du ja. Ach kenne mich da leider auch nicht genug aus


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

Also ganz ehrlich hier steht soviel müsste,sollte und eigentlich, dawürde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.
Wenn es am Ende nicht funktioniert darfst du den ganzen Kram wieder zurück schicken.
Selbst wenn es funktioniert, könntest du Pech und nur 60Hz gehen.


----------



## rammstein_72 (3. März 2014)

ich persöhnlich bin mir zu 90% sicher das zumindest 120hz geht. Sowohl DVI Dual als auch der DP Standard unterstützen die Ausgabe.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> ich persöhnlich bin mir zu 90% sicher das zumindest 120hz geht. Sowohl DVI Dual als auch der DP Standard unterstützen die Ausgabe.


 
Rein theoretisch ja, aber hast du schon mal nen 120Hz Monitor an DP angeschlossen?
Das funktioniert bei Nvidia so auf Anhieb nicht, das er den Monitor als HDTV erkennt.
Wenn dann noch nen Adapter dazu kommt, dann könnte es ganz schnell Essig sein mit einer z.B. benutzerdefinierten Auflösung.


----------



## rammstein_72 (3. März 2014)

Ich würde trotzdem mal probieren. Ist ja nicht so, dass zich teile zurück geschickt werden. Wenns hart auf hart kommt, dann geht eben der Monitor mit Adapter zurück.
Kann nähmlich auch passieren (mit etwas Glück) das es eben nicht so ist. Hinterher sind wir schlauer.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

Naja der TE trägt ja das Risiko, somit für dich ja ok


----------



## rammstein_72 (3. März 2014)

Was für ein Risiko?


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

Das er mit dem Geld in Vorleistung geht und wenn es nicht funktioniert, alles wieder zurückschicken und hoffentlich alles Geld wieder bekommen.
Mit ein wenig Pech hat man dann 2 Wochen Ärger und ist am Ende wieder am Anfang.
Tausche z.B. zum dritten Mal in 2 Monaten meinen Asus,d.h. ich hab hier totes Kapital rumliegen und musste mir notgedrungen nen anderen Monitor zulegen.


----------



## rammstein_72 (3. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung wo der TE seinen Monitor bestellt hat aber im Falle des 14 Tage Rückgaberechtes kann er ohne Angaben von Gründen zurücktauschen. Wenn er über Amazon bestellt hat, umso besser. Sollte er den Moni noch nicht bestellt/storniert haben, muss er selber wissen ob er das Experiment eingehen will oder nicht. Bei Amazon haste 30 Tage + Kulanz.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2014)

Das mit der Rückgabe ist klar, das Problem dabei ist, dass man durch nen dummen Zufall z.B. nen Kratzer in den Monitor macht.
Gibt man ihn dann zurück und die sehen das bei der Überprüfung, dann können auch gerne mal 20% nur als Beispiel abziehen.
Und das wäre bei 400€ Warenwert ne Menge Lehrgeld zum ausprobieren.

Ist aber nur als Beispiel gedacht, was alles passieren kann und wo das Risiko liegt.


----------



## XaloN (4. März 2014)

Moin,

Monitor und Adapter hab ich einfach mal bestellt. Soll morgen ankommen ich werds testen und mich melden. Sollte es nicht klappen schick ich es halt wieder zurück.  

Habe ihn bei Amazon bestellt. Ich bestelle sehr viel bei Amazon und hatte noch nie Probleme und Geld habe ich immer recht flott wiederbemommen.


----------



## rammstein_72 (4. März 2014)

@JoM79

Nen Kollege von mir hat ein Jahr lang nen Laptop benutzt. Als der Kaputt ging, sendete er das Ding an Amazon zurück. Er bekam sein Geld wieder. Also werden die wegen nem Karzer oder so net rumheulen. Bei anderen Shops ok da haste recht aber bei Amazon habe ich woas noch nicht erlebt. Amazon lebt von Kulanz und Service. Umsonst wären die net so nach oben gekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2014)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob das klappt.
Ich kaufe meistens bei Alternate, da kann ich einfach schnell mal hinfahren.


----------



## XaloN (4. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt ob das klappt.
> Ich kaufe meistens bei Alternate, da kann ich einfach schnell mal hinfahren.


 
Bin auch gespannt. Ich hoffe das es funktioniert. Sollte es mit dem bestellten Adapter nicht funktionieren, fahre ich nach Atelco und schildere denen dort mein Problem vielleicht haben die ja eine Idee.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das mit der Rückgabe ist klar, das Problem dabei ist, dass man durch nen dummen Zufall z.B. nen Kratzer in den Monitor macht.
> Gibt man ihn dann zurück und die sehen das bei der Überprüfung, dann können auch gerne mal 20% nur als Beispiel abziehen.
> Und das wäre bei 400€ Warenwert ne Menge Lehrgeld zum ausprobieren.
> 
> Ist aber nur als Beispiel gedacht, was alles passieren kann und wo das Risiko liegt.


 
Wenn man damit vorsichtig umgeht kommt da nix drann alle Folien drann lassen die nich unbedingt ab müssen und gut hab schon soviele Monitore gehabt und alle gingen wie neu wieder zurück.....
Aber wenn man natürlich 2linke Hände hat und den karton aufreißt wie so Westpaket dann brauch man sich nicht wundern hab da schon vieles gesehen da fässt man sich an koppe.


----------



## XaloN (5. März 2014)

Ahoi,

so der Monitor ist da. Vorsichtig ausgepackt alles an Folien dran gelassen und angeschlossen. Habe ihn per DVI Kabel mit Mini Display Port Adapter angeschlossen. Bisher habe ich leider nur 60hz ich bin jetzt am rumprobieren und für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Ulmi (5. März 2014)

Aus der Produktbeschreibung: "Der aktive SAPPHIRE Adapter von Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI-D (Single Link)".  Das funktioniert nicht, du brauchst einen aktiven Dual Link Adapter und die sind nun mal teurer ...


----------



## XaloN (5. März 2014)

Quasi den hier? KLICK


----------



## Ulmi (5. März 2014)

XaloN schrieb:


> Quasi den hier? KLICK


 
ja genau


----------



## XaloN (5. März 2014)

Alles klar. Dann werde ich den Monitor wohl erst in 60hz betreiben und mir nächsten Monat den sehr günstigen Adpater gönnen xD


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (5. März 2014)

BenQ XL2420T Rev 2.0 

BenQ XL2420T Rev. 2.0, 24" (9H.L7PLB.DBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2014)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> BenQ XL2420T Rev 2.0
> 
> BenQ XL2420T Rev. 2.0, 24" (9H.L7PLB.DBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ähmm der TE hat seinen Monitor schon, warum schlägst du ihm noch was vor?


----------

